# Orient Oyster Review



## Jessem1133

Just wanted to give a quick two cents on this watch, just because I wasn't able to find much info on them when I was looking to purchase.

Please bear in mind I've only been into watches now for a few months, so this will be from a very novice point of view.










-Gorgeous watch. Great homage to the Rolex, while obviously still affordable to someone like me. 
-The hands are a little small for my liking. 
-The original bracelet is only a single release design. I prefer my bracelets to have a double release. I'll probably be switching it up to a perlon or something similar. 
-Smaller than the 42mm watches I'm accustomed to, but due to the style, looks great on my wrist. 
-I own an Orient Mako USA, and well as an Orient Sun and Moon, and this watch maintains my faith in the brand. Orient seems to give you way more watch for the money.

Any questions anyone has, please let me know. I really don't know what else to mention, but I'll be glad to help where I can.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

I am not sure if I have seen one with black dial before, it looks gorgeous! Looks much more expensive than the silver dial that is quite popular.


----------



## Jessem1133

Yeah, it really is a gorgeous watch. I'm thinking of finding the silver one with a blue face as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danimelara

I have been looking for this model but unfortunately, it is very hard to find in the USA.

where did you get this one from?



Jessem1133 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick two cents on this watch, just because I wasn't able to find much info on them when I was looking to purchase.
> 
> Please bear in mind I've only been into watches now for a few months, so this will be from a very novice point of view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Gorgeous watch. Great homage to the Rolex, while obviously still affordable to someone like me.
> -The hands are a little small for my liking.
> -The original bracelet is only a single release design. I prefer my bracelets to have a double release. I'll probably be switching it up to a perlon or something similar.
> -Smaller than the 42mm watches I'm accustomed to, but due to the style, looks great on my wrist.
> -I own an Orient Mako USA, and well as an Orient Sun and Moon, and this watch maintains my faith in the brand. Orient seems to give you way more watch for the money.
> 
> Any questions anyone has, please let me know. I really don't know what else to mention, but I'll be glad to help where I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jessem1133

I purchased it off another member. Keep an eye open, they'll pop up sporadically. They have them on eBay, but for a little more money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinmann

Could you pls be so kind and post a picture of the back cover?
Thank you.


----------



## Jessem1133

steinmann said:


> Could you pls be so kind and post a picture of the back cover?
> Thank you.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steinmann

Thanks.


----------



## Jessem1133

steinmann said:


> Thanks.


You got it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseiden

lovely watch. I just bght the all gold version today.


----------



## Jessem1133

Poseiden said:


> lovely watch. I just bght the all gold version today.


Where did you find it? I'm thinking of grabbing another color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poseiden

Jessem1133 said:


> Where did you find it? I'm thinking of grabbing another color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from the AD here (Singapore)


----------



## Poseiden

Finally managed to post a pic, here's the All Gold Oyster


----------



## Jessem1133

Poseiden said:


> Finally managed to post a pic, here's the All Gold Oyster


Very slick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teck

It is gorgeous. May I know what is the reference number?


----------



## Poseiden

model is Orient cev0j001g

Thanks Jessem


----------



## AVS_Racing

I really like mine


----------



## Jessem1133

AVS_Racing said:


> I really like mine
> 
> View attachment 8337418
> 
> 
> View attachment 8337426


I love the silver with blue face. Gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK

Damn that blue is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Strategy

Jessem1133 said:


> Just wanted to give a quick two cents on this watch, just because I wasn't able to find much info on them when I was looking to purchase.
> 
> Please bear in mind I've only been into watches now for a few months, so this will be from a very novice point of view.
> 
> -Gorgeous watch. Great homage to the Rolex, while obviously still affordable to someone like me.
> -The hands are a little small for my liking.
> -The original bracelet is only a single release design. I prefer my bracelets to have a double release. I'll probably be switching it up to a perlon or something similar.
> -Smaller than the 42mm watches I'm accustomed to, but due to the style, looks great on my wrist.
> -I own an Orient Mako USA, and well as an Orient Sun and Moon, and this watch maintains my faith in the brand. Orient seems to give you way more watch for the money.
> 
> Any questions anyone has, please let me know. I really don't know what else to mention, but I'll be glad to help where I can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello, just wondering about the case diameter of this watch, since I've seen some sites list it has 35mm, 36mm, and 40mm with crown (how, I dont know..).

I have a 6 inch wrist so this makes a difference for me. Thanks!


----------



## Poseiden

AVS_Racing said:


> I really like mine
> 
> View attachment 8337418


the black did it for me, to the shops I go.....maybe next month


----------



## Jessem1133

After only a few shorts months, I just put mine up for sale in the forum. Lovely watch, fits me great, just didn't fit into my rotation. Kinda sad to see it go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia

PIMPIN!!!


----------



## ssada416

I was not sure it's my watch or not after I purchased. About 1 year later, I can say it's my watch now.


----------

